# Need info



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just purchased a Senco SNF0 for $40. I bought it under the assumption that it was a framing nail gun... But it uses 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 nails... I can't seem to find any info on the model number either. Can someone please help me find more info about my purchase?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

The lengths could refer to 8d and 16d framing nails or finish nails. You can't tell by looking at it? 
Actually,16's are 3 1/4". The "F" in the model # probably means finish.
Go to Lowes and see what nails fit in it.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What's a SNFO??????? 

It sure isn't any Senco product I've ever heard of.


----------



## Ninjaframer (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a senco finish nailer, it takes up to a 2 1/2 angled finish nail and is 15 gauge.


----------



## Ninjaframer (Aug 25, 2011)

Senco finish nailer, takes up to 2 1/2 15 gauge angled finish nails, good gun, Ive had 2.


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good buy for $40?


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

Would the 15 ga nail be enough holding power to build a bed frame?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

sfn40?---If that's the gun---keep it or sell it to a finish guy---That is a legendary gun---

Easily the best finish gun ever to come from Ohio.

When Senco moved to China, some years back, I searched the stores for one last Ohio gun --and I now have two---

Happy accident there.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Justins1171 said:


> Would the 15 ga nail be enough holding power to build a bed frame?


I would NOT build a bed frame with nails. Glue, screws, bolts, biscuits, and dowles. Not nails.


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

But will be sufficient for trim and moldings...?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Justins1171 said:


> But will be sufficient for trim and moldings...?


Outstanding for that.....just don't use it for struct


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

Through further research... I think it may be the SFN2B


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry--not familiar with that one---the sfn40s were a life time purchase---so I never have looked at another (until I decided a back up gun would be nice--and got the second sfn40)


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Merged threads, please don't make duplicate threads, thank you.


----------

